# Seaboard92 Is Taking Off



## Seaboard92

So I accepted a position with PSA Airlines 100 percent owned by AA as a Flight Attendant. My first day of training will be on May 17th in Dayton, Ohio. My last train I'm working is May 8th in St. Mary's, GA where I'll be the LSA. I'm excited for this new exciting adventure. Wish me luck.


----------



## daybeers

Good luck! What made you make the change?


----------



## cocojacoby

Traitor!

Best of luck to you


----------



## Exvalley

Good luck! I hope that we still see you around here!


----------



## Cal

That is awesome! I wish you the best of luck


----------



## TrackWalker

As one of my bosses used to say, “He’ll be back. They always come back.”

Congrats!


----------



## pennyk

WOW. Good Luck.


----------



## Dakota 400

Seaboard92 said:


> My first day of training will be on May 17th in Dayton, Ohio



Welcome to my community as you are training!

A don't miss site to spend a day is the National Museum of the United States Air Force at Wright Patterson AFB.

Lots of good small restaurants/cafes/lounges in Dayton's Oregon District. 

Interested in an upscale dining experience? The Pine Club is nationally known. (Bring your checkbook or cash; credit cards are not accepted.) Jay's Seafood is well patronized by local citizens. In Dayton's Southern suburbs, The Paragon Supper Club has the ambiance of the Pine Club without being quite as expensive. Further South along Ohio 741, you will find Austin Landing with several restaurants, only one of which I have patronized. Ok, but I'll go to The Paragon instead. 

Pizza? Cassano's and Marion's are the largest local restaurants. Marion's does not offer delivery. Cassano's does. Of the two, I prefer Cassano's. (Their Big Cheese with Black Olives: oh, so good!)

What else might I be able to tell you about the Dayton area?


----------



## Seaboard92

Thank you everyone for all of the kind words. It wasn't a choice that came easy which is actually a lie I love traveling and seeing the world. It was very easy. 



daybeers said:


> Good luck! What made you make the change?



I decided to make the change because PV gigs have really gotten few and far between in the last few years and for some reason I've never had luck with getting on at Amtrak. I also feel like it is a good growth opportunity for me. It puts me in a place where there is a lot of upward mobility and a steady income. But it's also flexible enough that what few PV gigs are still around I might be able to pick one up every now and again. It is also the closest lifestyle type job to what I used to do when I would be on a PV trip for a month at a time, be home a day and do it again. So a little bit familiar and a little bit foreign. 

I've always had an interest in being a flight attendant since in 2015 I watched that ABC show Pan Am because I saw how great the lifestyle of traveling to everywhere in the world with a good team. Then I realized wait they hire men for this job now too and I like the idea of being able to explore the world. 



Exvalley said:


> Good luck! I hope that we still see you around here!



You won't get rid of me that easy. My first hobby and interest will always be the railroad. So much in fact I'm buying an EX Southern Pacific 10/6 that was the last 10/6 on the Amtrak Era Broadway Limited to turn into my mobile home. With the airline and especially hoping to be moved upwards into AA Mainline my life will always be in flux. But if I can take my home with me I can always sleep in my own bed when I change hubs. I'm getting a really good price on one, and I'm sure I'll post more about that as I do it. I reckon I can make some additional money renting out the other rooms in the car as well to other airline industry people.


----------



## Seaboard92

Dakota 400 said:


> Welcome to my community as you are training!
> 
> A don't miss site to spend a day is the National Museum of the United States Air Force at Wright Patterson AFB.
> 
> Lots of good small restaurants/cafes/lounges in Dayton's Oregon District.
> 
> Interested in an upscale dining experience? The Pine Club is nationally known. (Bring your checkbook or cash; credit cards are not accepted.) Jay's Seafood is well patronized by local citizens. In Dayton's Southern suburbs, The Paragon Supper Club has the ambiance of the Pine Club without being quite as expensive. Further South along Ohio 741, you will find Austin Landing with several restaurants, only one of which I have patronized. Ok, but I'll go to The Paragon instead.
> 
> Pizza? Cassano's and Marion's are the largest local restaurants. Marion's does not offer delivery. Cassano's does. Of the two, I prefer Cassano's. (Their Big Cheese with Black Olives: oh, so good!)
> 
> What else might I be able to tell you about the Dayton area?



Oh I have so many questions. I hope I will be able to visit that museum while I'm up there. I'm not sure what type of free time we will have. I haven't found much information online about what all training entails but I do know what time it starts. I've heard that we might have some weekends free and there is a rail excursion in nearby Springfield I might want to ride if I in fact have weekends free. As I can easily study onboard a train it's my native environment after all. I managed a 4.0 GPA all while working on the rails usually by studying in the crew room. 

Where is the best Fried Chicken, burgers, and fries. Those are always items I look for in every city I go to. I won't have a car so I'm stuck wherever the hotel is, and if I do get time off I might take a city bus into downtown. 

How is public transit in Dayton? Any good railfaning spots I can sit and study at?


----------



## SarahZ

Congratulations!


----------



## Dakota 400

Seaboard92 said:


> so I'm stuck wherever the hotel is,



Do you know which hotel?


----------



## Seaboard92

Dakota 400 said:


> Do you know which hotel?



They say they will tell me next week. I just know the bus to the training center leaves promptly at 7:30 AM on Monday the 17th.


----------



## Cal

Seaboard92 said:


> I've always had an interest in being a flight attendant since in 2015 I watched that ABC show Pan Am because I saw how great the lifestyle of traveling to everywhere in the world with a good team. Then I realized wait they hire men for this job now too and I like the idea of being able to explore the world.


Like you, my first interest was the railroad and then I got into (commercial) aviation. I wouldn't mind being a flight attendant either someday.


----------



## Seaboard92

Cal said:


> Like you, my first interest was the railroad and then I got into (commercial) aviation. I wouldn't mind being a flight attendant either someday.



All the regionals are hiring right now. PSA which is where I'm going is starting a class every Monday this year. Air Wisconsin, and Endeavor Air are also hiring.


----------



## PaTrainFan

Seaboard92 said:


> Oh I have so many questions. I hope I will be able to visit that museum while I'm up there. I'm not sure what type of free time we will have. I haven't found much information online about what all training entails but I do know what time it starts. I've heard that we might have some weekends free and there is a rail excursion in nearby Springfield I might want to ride if I in fact have weekends free. As I can easily study onboard a train it's my native environment after all. I managed a 4.0 GPA all while working on the rails usually by studying in the crew room.
> 
> Where is the best Fried Chicken, burgers, and fries. Those are always items I look for in every city I go to. I won't have a car so I'm stuck wherever the hotel is, and if I do get time off I might take a city bus into downtown.
> 
> How is public transit in Dayton? Any good railfaning spots I can sit and study at?



As a former resident of the area, I am becoming homesick already. Suggest a visit to quaint Yellow Springs, not far from Dayton, for the best ice cream experience around: Young's Dairy! You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Seaboard92 said:


> So I accepted a position with PSA Airlines 100 percent owned by AA as a Flight Attendant. My first day of training will be on May 17th in Dayton, Ohio. My last train I'm working is May 8th in St. Mary's, GA where I'll be the LSA. I'm excited for this new exciting adventure. Wish me luck.


Congrats and Good luck! Please keep us posted on your New Career!


----------



## Seaboard92

PaTrainFan said:


> As a former resident of the area, I am becoming homesick already. Suggest a visit to quaint Yellow Springs, not far from Dayton, for the best ice cream experience around: Young's Dairy! You will not be disappointed.



I have a feeling I'm going to need to get a rental car at least one day as I'm always in for something like that. One of my first trips to Huntington, WV we went to one of those older roadside Dairy Bars and it was amazing. Such a good memory. 



Bob Dylan said:


> Congrats and Good luck! Please keep us posted on your New Career!



Most definitely. I'll be around here for a long time. I might use the travel benefits to finish off the Amtrak network once I start getting some days off.


----------



## bms

Good luck!


----------



## Dakota 400

PaTrainFan said:


> As a former resident of the area, I am becoming homesick already. Suggest a visit to quaint Yellow Springs, not far from Dayton, for the best ice cream experience around: Young's Dairy! You will not be disappointed.



I agree. Yellow Springs in and of itself is a rather unique community. Home of Antioch College. A car will be needed for such exploration, however.


----------



## PVD

Best of luck in your future endeavors. (or PSA as the case may be.....)


----------



## OBS

So you will be based in Dayton, or just doing your training in Dayton? Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Cal

OBS said:


> So you will be based in Dayton, or just doing your training in Dayton? Thanks and good luck!


I would think their training center (or one of them) is in or near Dayton, and that he will be moved to a base afterwards. Just a guess though!


----------



## railiner

Congratulations! Welcome to the world of D2, NRSA travel...having that means you can hop around the world in pursuit of railfan activities.


----------



## Michigan Mom

Congrats on your new opportunity, I promise you it will be rewarding. Some days it will be the best of times, other days it will be the worst of times, either way you will experience humanity - and a world of infinite possibility - on a level I believe is unique to airline employees. It isn't the train. Airline life is altogether different. It's not that one is worse or one is better, both worlds have their charms and their downsides. I lived it for a while, in ground services. I will never forget the exhilarating and rapidly unfolding developments in even a normal day. Should you ever have questions or just need a sounding board, feel free to send me a message. You might not need anyone's input, though, you will bring a level of knowledge and skill to the job from day one, you will learn and apply your knowledge from day one, and I predict you are going to really enjoy this new adventure.


----------



## Seaboard92

OBS said:


> So you will be based in Dayton, or just doing your training in Dayton? Thanks and good luck!



My training is at the Dayton Airport. However they will be basing me either in Dayton, Philadelphia, Washington (DCA), or Charlotte. Personally I'm hoping and praying with all my might for Charlotte. I only live an hour and a half away from the airport in CLT. In the beginning it's a two hour call time to work so in that case I'll just hop up half way to a friend's apartment and wait for a call there. After a little while I believe it becomes a 12 hour call time. I really don't want DCA after I looked at how costly housing is up there today. 



railiner said:


> Congratulations! Welcome to the world of D2, NRSA travel...having that means you can hop around the world in pursuit of railfan activities.



It is going to be interesting learning how D2, and NRSA Travel works out. I can think of some friends I want to visit across the Atlantic if I ever get vacation time.


----------



## Willbridge

railiner said:


> Congratulations! Welcome to the world of D2, NRSA travel...having that means you can hop around the world in pursuit of railfan activities.


Yes. In 1970 I met a traction fan named Ray Crees who worked for British European Airways. Ray covered Central European tramways very thoroughly on his days off and being able to make repeated trips helped in making personal contacts who could explain things that were not self-evident to a casual visitor.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

I hope you get everything you want out of this but don't let it paint you into a corner down the road. Also, be safe out there! Aggressive and belligerent passengers are becoming an increasing threat to airline staff.









FAA Sees Over 1,300 Unruly Passenger Cases in Four Months of 2021


As flyers start to return to the skies, the Federal Aviation Administration says more passengers are causing disruptions in the skies. In just four months of 2021, the agency has taken over 1,300 reports of unruly passengers – an increase of over 800 percent compared to previous years. The...



www.flyertalk.com


----------



## railiner

Michigan Mom said:


> Congrats on your new opportunity, I promise you it will be rewarding. Some days it will be the best of times, other days it will be the worst of times, either way you will experience humanity - and a world of infinite possibility - on a level I believe is unique to airline employees. It isn't the train. Airline life is altogether different. It's not that one is worse or one is better, both worlds have their charms and their downsides. I lived it for a while, in ground services. I will never forget the exhilarating and rapidly unfolding developments in even a normal day. Should you ever have questions or just need a sounding board, feel free to send me a message. You might not need anyone's input, though, you will bring a level of knowledge and skill to the job from day one, you will learn and apply your knowledge from day one, and I predict you are going to really enjoy this new adventure.


Nicely said!


----------



## railiner

Seaboard92 said:


> It is going to be interesting learning how D2, and NRSA Travel works out. I can think of some friends I want to visit across the Atlantic if I ever get vacation time.


I'm jealous! You're a new hire, and already your status will be a notch above my D2R status. And besides that, you'll have the added CJ ability, which I didn't...


----------



## JRR

Seaboard92 said:


> So I accepted a position with PSA Airlines 100 percent owned by AA as a Flight Attendant. My first day of training will be on May 17th in Dayton, Ohio. My last train I'm working is May 8th in St. Mary's, GA where I'll be the LSA. I'm excited for this new exciting adventure. Wish me luck.



Congrats on the new gig! I know that you’ve been looking for this kind of position for awhile. Hope you get the Charlotte base since that would allow you to stay here in SC. Good luck and we all look forward to reading your further reports on your travels and adventures.


----------



## Exvalley

Seaboard92 said:


> I really don't want DCA after I looked at how costly housing is up there today.


That's one of the toughest things about being a flight attendant. Crew bases tend to be in larger cities, which are some of the most expensive places to live. Does a flight attendant based in Dayton make the same as someone based in Washington, DC? I assume that's the case, which gives the person in Dayton a financial advantage.


----------



## Rasputin

Best of luck! Safe and happy travels!


----------



## me_little_me

Some comments:

About time you got a job! Just having fun riding trains is not fair to the rest of us. 

Hope this doesn't mean you won't still be here with us. 

Does this mean my chances of doing a private railcar trip are out? Or are you going to help me find a private plane trip instead? At least you won't need to sleep in the lounge on the latter!


----------



## Michigan Mom

railiner said:


> I'm jealous! You're a new hire, and already your status will be a notch above my D2R status. And besides that, you'll have the added CJ ability, which I didn't...


You still get those six D1s a year, though... I have yet to use the full allotment in a given year.


----------



## Seaboard92

Willbridge said:


> Yes. In 1970 I met a traction fan named Ray Crees who worked for British European Airways. Ray covered Central European tramways very thoroughly on his days off and being able to make repeated trips helped in making personal contacts who could explain things that were not self-evident to a casual visitor.



That is one thing I love about the idea of working for the airline that I can hit all of the rail milage I have wanted to hit for a long time. I love the idea it will give me opportunities to learn about how things are done all over the world. What I don't know is if I want a visa for Russia I have to send my passport away for a few weeks. I don't know how I can manage that as a flight attendant. 



Devil's Advocate said:


> I hope you get everything you want out of this but don't let it paint you into a corner down the road. Also, be safe out there! Aggressive and belligerent passengers are becoming an increasing threat to airline staff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAA Sees Over 1,300 Unruly Passenger Cases in Four Months of 2021
> 
> 
> As flyers start to return to the skies, the Federal Aviation Administration says more passengers are causing disruptions in the skies. In just four months of 2021, the agency has taken over 1,300 reports of unruly passengers – an increase of over 800 percent compared to previous years. The...
> 
> 
> 
> www.flyertalk.com



I will be safe. I've already ran into one of those people on the way back from my United Interview when a flight was canceled someone ripped my tie off. The old railroad trick of a clip on made sense because all he got was air. 



JRR said:


> Congrats on the new gig! I know that you’ve been looking for this kind of position for awhile. Hope you get the Charlotte base since that would allow you to stay here in SC. Good luck and we all look forward to reading your further reports on your travels and adventures.



I really hope and pray with every part of my being to get Charlotte. They say I can definitely move to CLT within three to six months however I really hope I get it right from the start. 



Exvalley said:


> That's one of the toughest things about being a flight attendant. Crew bases tend to be in larger cities, which are some of the most expensive places to live. Does a flight attendant based in Dayton make the same as someone based in Washington, DC? I assume that's the case, which gives the person in Dayton a financial advantage.



I believe all the flight attendants in the company make the same amount of money so that does make Dayton look a lot nicer. Now if it only had Amtrak service. 



me_little_me said:


> Some comments:
> 
> About time you got a job! Just having fun riding trains is not fair to the rest of us.
> 
> Hope this doesn't mean you won't still be here with us.
> 
> Does this mean my chances of doing a private railcar trip are out? Or are you going to help me find a private plane trip instead? At least you won't need to sleep in the lounge on the latter!



It was a lot of fun while it lasted riding trains for work, and I'm not completely done with that just yet. If there is a trip that needs me I'm happy to take the time off to work it. 

Your private railcar trip is still on. I'm just waiting on you to give me the go ahead to reach out to the car owner. Once that is done I will make a point to do my best to be there.


----------



## hlcteacher

congratulations and good luck


----------



## Dakota 400

Seaboard92 said:


> Now if it only had Amtrak service.



With the corridor proposals that Amtrak has made, I am more optimistic for this to become a reality than I have been for a very long time.


----------



## railiner

Michigan Mom said:


> You still get those six D1s a year, though... I have yet to use the full allotment in a given year.


Since they adopted the US Air system, and bumped us retirees to the 'back of the line', using D1's is the only way to have a chance on many flights...


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Seaboard92 said:


> I've already ran into one of those people on the way back from my United Interview when a flight was canceled someone ripped my tie off. The old railroad trick of a clip on made sense because all he got was air.


Holy cow what happened?


----------



## Seaboard92

Dakota 400 said:


> With the corridor proposals that Amtrak has made, I am more optimistic for this to become a reality than I have been for a very long time.



I hope you are right. I think it is a service that is sorely needed. Ohio could have a really good state service like the Piedmont in North Carolina. The population density is exactly correct. 



Devil's Advocate said:


> Holy cow what happened?



Someone who was very irate about a delay and flight cancelation who probably flies more than the flight attendants based on his attitude. He tried to get me into his act with the gate agent and I wouldn't budge. And when I asked him to calm down he grabbed my tie. A few minutes later the ORD Police took him away. He got his hotel for the night, just courtesy of Cook County.


----------



## Palmland

Sounds like a great opportunity, congratulations! Where does PSA fly for AA? If it includes FL, maybe we can connect again. Is your SP 10-6 home in addition to the one you were working on at Beech Grove. I had visions of living in a caboose in Colorado mountains after graduating there, but then I got married!


----------



## Acela150

Good luck kid! If they decide to base you in Philly let me know. I'll be glad to help you out with some things.


----------



## Maglev

I flew a regional jet for the first time yesterday. It was on PSA Airlines (American Eagle), and the crew was great! Best wishes!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Maglev said:


> I flew a regional jet for the first time yesterday. It was on PSA Airlines (American Eagle), and the crew was great! Best wishes!


Our AU friend Seaboard92 is training to be a Flight Attendant for PSA in Dayton,Ohio.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Palmland said:


> Where does PSA fly for AA?


----------



## Seaboard92

Palmland said:


> Sounds like a great opportunity, congratulations! Where does PSA fly for AA? If it includes FL, maybe we can connect again. Is your SP 10-6 home in addition to the one you were working on at Beech Grove. I had visions of living in a caboose in Colorado mountains after graduating there, but then I got married!



It does include Florida. Lots of Florida actually. I don't really like the route map they have online because it is so hard to make sense of things so I've actually been making my own interactive map of the potential destinations. The map above is missing the coveted South Dakota flights. Coveted because you only get paid when the doors are in flight and that's a good three hour haul one way meaning a lot of flight hours compared to the CLT-CAE flight. Yes we will most definitely connect again. 

The Southern Pacific 10/6 is a different car. In reality it will be a 9/6 when I'm done with it as I'm going to take the roomette Amtrak converted into an ADA room and turn it into two showers. And reinstall the community restroom where it once was across from the Porters room. It'll take some work as someone took a hacksaw to the brake pipes, and the HEP cables were stolen. Luckily the vandals were caught in the act so the inside wasn't trashed and the electric locker is intact. It's not a bad car for the price I'm paying for it as I can get all of those items fixed easily. 



Acela150 said:


> Good luck kid! If they decide to base you in Philly let me know. I'll be glad to help you out with some things.



Thank you Steve. I would say there is a fairly high chance I'll end up in Philly. Philly is one of the most junior bases in the airline if not the most junior so more than likely I'll be heading there. I'll know in about four weeks from today. I will definitely take you up on that offer. By chance would you know about any good spurs preferably near the airport I could move the Willow Grove to? What is that branch line on the east side of the airport? That and what areas are safe to stay in, things to do on the weekend without a car as I'll probably leave my car in SC for the time being.


----------



## railiner

I see by that map that PSA doesn't come into PBI. I was hoping it did, and maybe catch you on a flight from there someday, but maybe on a connection out of Charlotte...


----------



## Qapla

I see Gainesville, Fl is on the map. If you come here let me know ...


----------



## Jack Davis

Seaboard92 said:


> So I accepted a position with PSA Airlines 100 percent owned by AA as a Flight Attendant. My first day of training will be on May 17th in Dayton, Ohio. My last train I'm working is May 8th in St. Mary's, GA where I'll be the LSA. I'm excited for this new exciting adventure. Wish me luck.


Oh "Seaboard92" good for you! You're moving up in the world of travel in more ways than one. American Airlines is a good company to work for (I know some people who worked for them). I wish you luck in your new adventure! But, I think they'll soon discover you'll be an asset to them. Best wishes, Jack


----------



## Palmetto

I am late to all this, but best wishes for a safe, happy, and long career--in Charlotte??!


----------



## joelkfla

Jack Davis said:


> Oh "Seaboard92" good for you! You're moving up in the world of travel in more ways than one. American Airlines is a good company to work for (I know some people who worked for them). I wish you luck in your new adventure! But, I think they'll soon discover you'll be an asset to them. Best wishes, Jack


Aren't the regionals completely separate from AA in terms of HR and work rules?


----------



## PVD

Maglev said:


> I flew a regional jet for the first time yesterday. It was on PSA Airlines (American Eagle), and the crew was great! Best wishes!


Once they got rid of the CRJ-200's and only have the 700 & 900 they took a big step up in my book...Envoy, another sub has a slew of E-175, a pretty nice regional a/c


----------



## PVD

joelkfla said:


> Aren't the regionals completely separate from AA in terms of HR and work rules?


most likely, both pilots, and cabin crews of the regionals are represented by different bargaining than their counterparts at AA


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Maglev said:


> I flew a regional jet for the first time yesterday. It was on PSA Airlines (American Eagle), and the crew was great! Best wishes!


What did you think of your first regional jet?



PVD said:


> Once they got rid of the CRJ-200's and only have the 700 & 900 they took a big step up in my book...Envoy, another sub has a slew of E-175, a pretty nice regional a/c


I agree the smallest commercial jets can be really claustrophobic while the E170, E190, C700, & C900 are at least functional. I used to prefer Boeing and Airbus over Embraer and Bombardier but when AA began installing regional jet galleys and lavatories on mainline aircraft (Project Oasis) they removed most of the difference makers.


----------



## trainman74

Good luck! Hope we'll be able to "catch your smile" soon (at least, once there's no longer a mask mandate).


----------



## Seaboard92

Thank you everyone for all the kind words again. I agree I really prefer the E170 series regional jets. Those are good little air planes. I also find the leg room to be better in them.


----------



## railiner

joelkfla said:


> Aren't the regionals completely separate from AA in terms of HR and work rules?





PVD said:


> most likely, both pilots, and cabin crews of the regionals are represented by different bargaining than their counterparts at AA


This is true. However, AA wholly owns three of the American Eagle carrier's....Envoy, Piedmont, and PSA. Currently, they also contract with independent Republic, Mesa, and Sky West.
Working for the wholly owned carrier's gives pilot's a negotiated, "pipeline guarantee" of promotion into mainline AA. Not sure if that includes flight attendants.


----------



## Seaboard92

railiner said:


> This is true. However, AA wholly owns three of the American Eagle carrier's....Envoy, Piedmont, and PSA. Currently, they also contract with independent Republic, Mesa, and Sky West.
> Working for the wholly owned carrier's gives pilot's a negotiated, "pipeline guarantee" of promotion into mainline AA. Not sure if that includes flight attendants.



I hope it does but I'll be happy to do my time in the regional to earn that coveted mainline slot.


----------



## OBS

Seaboard92 said:


> It does include Florida. Lots of Florida actually. I don't really like the route map they have online because it is so hard to make sense of things so I've actually been making my own interactive map of the potential destinations. The map above is missing the coveted South Dakota flights. Coveted because you only get paid when the doors are in flight and that's a good three hour haul one way meaning a lot of flight hours compared to the CLT-CAE flight. Yes we will most definitely connect again.
> 
> The Southern Pacific 10/6 is a different car. In reality it will be a 9/6 when I'm done with it as I'm going to take the roomette Amtrak converted into an ADA room and turn it into two showers. And reinstall the community restroom where it once was across from the Porters room. It'll take some work as someone took a hacksaw to the brake pipes, and the HEP cables were stolen. Luckily the vandals were caught in the act so the inside wasn't trashed and the electric locker is intact. It's not a bad car for the price I'm paying for it as I can get all of those items fixed easily.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Steve. I would say there is a fairly high chance I'll end up in Philly. Philly is one of the most junior bases in the airline if not the most junior so more than likely I'll be heading there. I'll know in about four weeks from today. I will definitely take you up on that offer. By chance would you know about any good spurs preferably near the airport I could move the Willow Grove to? What is that branch line on the east side of the airport? That and what areas are safe to stay in, things to do on the weekend without a car as I'll probably leave my car in SC for the time being.


Willow Grove! I worked that car many times on the A/T!.....was it 2447(?)


----------



## Seaboard92

OBS said:


> Willow Grove! I worked that car many times on the A/T!.....was it 2447(?)


I'll have to get back with you on that. I'll have to look up the Amtrak numbers. Any quirks I should know about the car. I'm in the process of acquiring it right now so it's a bit slow but once she's completely mine I have some big plans for her.


----------



## Palmetto

Where are you going to base / store your PV?


----------



## Seaboard92

Palmetto said:


> Where are you going to base / store your PV?


Somewhere near where I'm based. That way I can do some work on the car.


----------



## OBS

Seaboard92 said:


> I'll have to get back with you on that. I'll have to look up the Amtrak numbers. Any quirks I should know about the car. I'm in the process of acquiring it right now so it's a bit slow but once she's completely mine I have some big plans for her.


Only thing I remember is how poorly constructed the walls for the converted handicap room were. You will be doing the right thing to tear that out...


----------



## Seaboard92

OBS said:


> Only thing I remember is how poorly constructed the walls for the converted handicap room were. You will be doing the right thing to tear that out...



You've probably heard this but do you know how Amtrak did the carpets on the walls. Amtrak bought a really high quality and noxious adhesive that the union balked at installing. So apparently they went to the local prison and got the convicts to do it. One would go thru slathering whatever that adhesive is (and it's some space program type stuff it's strong), the second would go by applying the carpet to the wall, and then an Amtrak guy who was the only one allowed to have a knife went thru to cut out the windows and doors. I don't know how true that is but I don't doubt it to be honest. 

It'll make a good shower in the handicap room.


----------



## Seaboard92

So I am back home now from the longest shortest month of my life. I finished No. 2 in my class and missed being the Valedictorian by .1 in the grade point average. Which is the closest I've ever come to that honor, and I probably would have gotten it if I would have studied more than being in the gym or doing fun things on weekends. 

I have my Initial Operating Experience Scheduled for later this week with two overnights, one in Madison, WI, and one in Norfolk, VA. 

While I was at training I did manage to ride two rare milage passenger trains on the Detroit, Toledo, & Ironton one between Springfield, OH and Lima, OH. The second from Leipsec, OH to Blissfield, MI. I'm only missing about thirty miles between Lima and Leipsec which I chased the train past several B&O CPL Signals. I also went to Kings Island where I studied my drills. Brace position is actually very helpful on roller coasters with the older style brakes. 

I also went to Beech Grove on a Sunday to check out my car one last time before sending it off to the Great White North. I also became the 4th Non Amtrak Employee that I know of to do mechanical work on a Superliner because my friend Noah was needing someone to strip components off his Superliner he is scrapping. So I took some valves, and other things off. That and I installed some valves on his Superliner Is that he is putting back into service. 

Quite a month. See you in the skies, and on the rails because the railroad isn't quite done with me yet. I'm buying another railcar to turn into a crash pad.


----------



## jis

Seaboard92 said:


> I also went to Beech Grove on a Sunday to check out my car one last time before sending it off to the Great White North. I also became the 4th Non Amtrak Employee that I know of to do mechanical work on a Superliner because my friend Noah was needing someone to strip components off his Superliner he is scrapping. So I took some valves, and other things off. That and I installed some valves on his Superliner Is that he is putting back into service.


Would it be possible for you to let us know which specific Superliner that is, without breaking any confidentiality agreements etc. of course? Thx.


----------



## railiner

Seaboard92 said:


> So I am back home now from the longest shortest month of my life. I finished No. 2 in my class and missed being the Valedictorian by .1 in the grade point average. Which is the closest I've ever come to that honor, and I probably would have gotten it if I would have studied more than being in the gym or doing fun things on weekends.
> 
> I have my Initial Operating Experience Scheduled for later this week with two overnights, one in Madison, WI, and one in Norfolk, VA.
> 
> While I was at training I did manage to ride two rare milage passenger trains on the Detroit, Toledo, & Ironton one between Springfield, OH and Lima, OH. The second from Leipsec, OH to Blissfield, MI. I'm only missing about thirty miles between Lima and Leipsec which I chased the train past several B&O CPL Signals. I also went to Kings Island where I studied my drills. Brace position is actually very helpful on roller coasters with the older style brakes.
> 
> I also went to Beech Grove on a Sunday to check out my car one last time before sending it off to the Great White North. I also became the 4th Non Amtrak Employee that I know of to do mechanical work on a Superliner because my friend Noah was needing someone to strip components off his Superliner he is scrapping. So I took some valves, and other things off. That and I installed some valves on his Superliner Is that he is putting back into service.
> 
> Quite a month. See you in the skies, and on the rails because the railroad isn't quite done with me yet. I'm buying another railcar to turn into a crash pad.


Congratulations on your achievement...  ✈


----------



## Seaboard92

jis said:


> Would it be possible for you to let us know which specific Superliner that is, without breaking any confidentiality agreements etc. of course? Thx.



Which ones he owns? Or which one was getting parts stripped?


----------



## Seaboard92

railiner said:


> Congratulations on your achievement...  ✈



Thank you. It is quite the achievement.


----------



## jis

Seaboard92 said:


> Which ones he owns? Or which one was getting parts stripped?


Actually more interesting would be which ones are getting scrapped and which ones will see life after Amtrak.

Which ones he owns would be interesting too.


----------



## Seaboard92

jis said:


> Actually more interesting would be which ones are getting scrapped and which ones will see life after Amtrak.
> 
> Which ones he owns would be interesting too.



I'll get the list from my photos in a few minutes.


----------



## Seaboard92

jis said:


> Would it be possible for you to let us know which specific Superliner that is, without breaking any confidentiality agreements etc. of course? Thx.



The Parts Donors are Transistion Car No. 39013 and coach No. 34033. 

Some of the other Superliners he has are 32014, 31537, 38026 (Phase III), 6902 (Surfliner Cab Car), 33017, 45011 (?). I know he also has a Superliner Sleeper, a transition car, 2510, and god knows what else. His reporting mark is BUGX. He also has a few Horizons too I believe. A very interesting guy and he's younger than me. 

He also has quite a stash of P42s as well. He's never told me what exactly he owns but he has everything in there tagged with his info. So looking back at my memory he also has P42 No. 1 but if I remember what I've been told he owns far more locomotives than cars. He is such a cool guy to talk to, very knowledgable and fun to hang around.


----------



## Cal

Seaboard92 said:


> The Parts Donors are Transistion Car No. 39013 and coach No. 34033.
> 
> Some of the other Superliners he has are 32014, 31537, 38026 (Phase III), 6902 (Surfliner Cab Car), 33017, 45011 (?). I know he also has a Superliner Sleeper, a transition car, 2510, and god knows what else. His reporting mark is BUGX. He also has a few Horizons too I believe. A very interesting guy and he's younger than me.


Is he going to use 6902 for spare parts? I know it was burned beyond repair

Also how much do these cars and engines usually cost when being sold by Amtrak?


----------



## Seaboard92

Cal said:


> Is he going to use 6902 for spare parts? I know it was burned beyond repair
> 
> Also how much do these cars and engines usually cost when being sold by Amtrak?



It's actually not in that bad of condition. With some investment it could be made to run again. 

Honestly it depends on the auction. Like there are still two diners expected to be surplussed in the next year or so. Those will go north of 100K if I was making a bet because there are two of them, and more bidders than cars. In the last auction they had more cars then bidders so prices were much lower. So it all depends who shows up on auction day. I won a car for 10K at the auction, passed on it for a mechanical defect I thought would be very expensive. And then rebought a different car at 25K, and I'm buying another for 25K.


----------



## B757Guy

@Seaboard92 

Congrats! Both my fiancé and I are airline pilots. She flies for AA out of PHL. If you are ever stuck in Philly, and need a crashpad for the night, message me. We own several, and would be happy to put you up for a night or two complimentary for a fellow train buff!


----------



## railiner

That's a very nice and generous offer. I would suggest that in the future, you might want to use the personal message feature for such a post...


----------



## Seaboard92

B757Guy said:


> @Seaboard92
> 
> Congrats! Both my fiancé and I are airline pilots. She flies for AA out of PHL. If you are ever stuck in Philly, and need a crashpad for the night, message me. We own several, and would be happy to put you up for a night or two complimentary for a fellow train buff!



Thank you so much. If I need to I definitely will send you a message. I was just in PHL the other day for work. I finished my IOE and got my wings there, and then deadheaded on an A321S back to Charlotte. The minute I hit the ground they sent me out to Scranton (AVP), and woke me up the next day to send me on to Shreveport (SHV). 

Maybe one day we can meet up and chat sometime.


----------



## B757Guy

Seaboard92 said:


> Thank you so much. If I need to I definitely will send you a message. I was just in PHL the other day for work. I finished my IOE and got my wings there, and then deadheaded on an A321S back to Charlotte. The minute I hit the ground they sent me out to Scranton (AVP), and woke me up the next day to send me on to Shreveport (SHV).
> 
> Maybe one day we can meet up and chat sometime.



Congrats, and would be happy to! Hopefully PSA has a flow through program, and you can go mainline at AA in a few years.


----------



## Seaboard92

B757Guy said:


> Congrats, and would be happy to! Hopefully PSA has a flow through program, and you can go mainline at AA in a few years.



They have a flow through program to mainline for pilots but not for flight attendants yet. I'm already making use of the travel benefits. I'm going to ride the Alaska Railroad in a week.


----------



## jiml

Seaboard92 said:


> I'm going to ride the Alaska Railroad in a week.


Now that will be a trip report.


----------



## Seaboard92

jiml said:


> Now that will be a trip report.



Monday: B737-800 CLT-ORD
Monday: B787-900 ORD-ANC
Tuesday: Denali Star ANC-FAI
Tuesday: AS E170 FAI-ANC
Wednesday: Glacier Discovery Train
Wednesday: B787-900 ANC-ORD
Thursday: B737-800 ORD-CLT
Thursday: On Duty at 12 PM


----------



## Cal

Seaboard92 said:


> They have a flow through program to mainline for pilots but not for flight attendants yet. I'm already making use of the travel benefits. I'm going to ride the Alaska Railroad in a week.


I hope you have a wonderful time, I can't wait to read your trip report.


----------



## railiner

Seaboard92 said:


> Monday: B737-800 CLT-ORD
> Monday: B787-900 ORD-ANC
> Tuesday: Denali Star ANC-FAI
> Tuesday: AS E170 FAI-ANC
> Wednesday: Glacier Discovery Train
> Wednesday: B787-900 ANC-ORD
> Thursday: B737-800 ORD-CLT
> Thursday: On Duty at 12 PM


My kind of trip


----------



## saxman

Wow, I missed this thread. Looks like you know what to do now. I was a regional pilot for 12 years. I miss those days because I don't get to hang out with the flight attendants as much on layovers. Did you get based in CLT? I basically have done the same thing you are already doing. Getting the last of all the Amtrak routes I haven't done and then some. Quick trips to Europe to ride the Glacier Express. Basically, my airline career feeds my railroad hobby. Now I need to figure out how to ride more PV's


----------



## Seaboard92

saxman said:


> Wow, I missed this thread. Looks like you know what to do now. I was a regional pilot for 12 years. I miss those days because I don't get to hang out with the flight attendants as much on layovers. Did you get based in CLT? I basically have done the same thing you are already doing. Getting the last of all the Amtrak routes I haven't done and then some. Quick trips to Europe to ride the Glacier Express. Basically, my airline career feeds my railroad hobby. Now I need to figure out how to ride more PV's



That is one thing I really love about the regional life I get a lot of time with the First Officer and the Captain. We have some 900 of each in Charlotte so I have quite a few to get to know so far. But I love getting a glimpse into their life. 

The airline is definitely feeding my railroad hobby because I just did three Alaska Railroad trains in three days. And I managed to make some amazing memories. I think I'll pop over to Europe later this month to do something somewhere. No idea where just yet. I'm going to wait to finish the Amtrak Long Distance Trains till their peak season is over and I can get a better priced ticket. But in three days I managed to rack up 740 miles on trains. 

I'm thinking I'm going to make a go for the Balkans or Eastern Europe. As for some reason both of those are really calling me. 

The way to figure out how to ride more PV's is to buy one like I did. Not the smartest move I've ever made but a ton of fun. There are quite a few PV excursions going on right now.


----------



## Cal

]


Seaboard92 said:


> The airline is definitely feeding my railroad hobby because I just did three Alaska Railroad trains in three days. And I managed to make some amazing memories.


Will you be making, or have you made a thread about it?


----------



## railiner

Seaboard92 said:


> That is one thing I really love about the regional life I get a lot of time with the First Officer and the Captain. We have some 900 of each in Charlotte so I have quite a few to get to know so far. But I love getting a glimpse into their life.
> 
> The airline is definitely feeding my railroad hobby because I just did three Alaska Railroad trains in three days. And I managed to make some amazing memories. I think I'll pop over to Europe later this month to do something somewhere. No idea where just yet. I'm going to wait to finish the Amtrak Long Distance Trains till their peak season is over and I can get a better priced ticket. But in three days I managed to rack up 740 miles on trains.
> 
> I'm thinking I'm going to make a go for the Balkans or Eastern Europe. As for some reason both of those are really calling me.
> 
> The way to figure out how to ride more PV's is to buy one like I did. Not the smartest move I've ever made but a ton of fun. There are quite a few PV excursions going on right now.


I imagine that you are going to be really busy with your job, now. How will you find time to pursue further restoration work on your PV?


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Cal said:


> Will you be making, or have you made a thread about it?


Or a video blog?


----------



## Brian Battuello

Seaboard92 said:


> That is one thing I really love about the regional life I get a lot of time with the First Officer and the Captain. We have some 900 of each in Charlotte so I have quite a few to get to know so far. But I love getting a glimpse into their life.



I was *that close* to the life. Got my ATP, ME CFII, 2,000 hours and 200 multi. Had to make the decision whether to leave instructing/tour piloting and go regional. By then I was 40 years old, recently married and hoping for kids. Just didn't seem like the right time to disappear into the system for months at a time. Let the 25 year olds have it. Never regretted it, but enjoyed every minute of the process!

One of the deciding factors for me was the post 9/11 complete separation of the mechanics of flying from contact with the passengers. The pilots I knew that went regional loved their aircraft, but never really had the sense of serving their customers, other than hopefully keeping them alive. I loved tour flying, especially being able to swoop over places on request.


----------



## Seaboard92

Cal said:


> ]
> 
> Will you be making, or have you made a thread about it?



I will definitely be posting a trip report thread once I sit down long enough to write out the trip report, and have some time to process the photos of my camera so I can include them on the posts. But I would say there is a strong chance that you will see that later on today. 



railiner said:


> I imagine that you are going to be really busy with your job, now. How will you find time to pursue further restoration work on your PV?



Surprisingly it isn't that hard they are giving me a lot of three day weekends in the middle of the week. And this month they are all on the actual weekend. Of course I'm going to see how far I can escape the confines of home or the Charlotte Douglas International E Concourse as possible too. 



Devil's Advocate said:


> Or a video blog?



I want to do that but before I do that I really want to make it as professional as Rick Steves. My hobby is screen writing and I love doing research so I haven't ruled it out but when I do it I'm going to do it on the same level as Rick Steves with a lesser camera. So I'll go one or two times to research it and script it. Then another time to actually film it. But it is something I want to do. I think there is a market for someone who does a Rick Steves quality show aimed more at people in my generation and I want to fill those shoes. I also have to be careful with anything I produce not violating the company policies on travel (such as making a profit on it), or social media. 



Brian Battuello said:


> I was *that close* to the life. Got my ATP, ME CFII, 2,000 hours and 200 multi. Had to make the decision whether to leave instructing/tour piloting and go regional. By then I was 40 years old, recently married and hoping for kids. Just didn't seem like the right time to disappear into the system for months at a time. Let the 25 year olds have it. Never regretted it, but enjoyed every minute of the process!
> 
> One of the deciding factors for me was the post 9/11 complete separation of the mechanics of flying from contact with the passengers. The pilots I knew that went regional loved their aircraft, but never really had the sense of serving their customers, other than hopefully keeping them alive. I loved tour flying, especially being able to swoop over places on request.



I know our pilots love the aircraft but some really do like serving their customers. One I had recently I swear must be a stand up comedian because he was telling jokes the entire pre flight announcement. I wish more were like that. I want to go do a tour flight one day somewhere probably over in Alaska especially if I can talk the pilot into doing some swoops over Alaska Railroad passenger trains for me. I don't know how the pilots do it up there these days with so little human contact. I'm a people person so I thrive on having people to talk to. I love flights that aren't crowded as I can talk to people and give them individual attention. I especially love it when people are going places I've been before, or have lived as I can give recommendations.


----------



## TrackWalker

Seaboard92 said:


> I want to do that but before I do that I really want to make it as professional as Rick Steves. My hobby is screen writing and I love doing research so I haven't ruled it out but when I do it I'm going to do it on the same level as Rick Steves with a lesser camera. So I'll go one or two times to research it and script it. Then another time to actually film it. But it is something I want to do. I think there is a market for someone who does a Rick Steves quality show aimed more at people in my generation and I want to fill those shoes. I also have to be careful with anything I produce not violating the company policies on travel (such as making a profit on it), or social media....



I've recently seen a couple of Rick Steves TV episodes on PBS. As well done as they are, they were dated. (mid 2000's)

I think there is a market for someone who does a Rick Steves quality show aimed more at people in your generation. And we all know someone who can fill those shoes... 

Go for it!


----------



## Seaboard92

TrackWalker said:


> I've recently seen a couple of Rick Steves TV episodes on PBS. As well done as they are, they were dated. (mid 2000's)
> 
> I think there is a market for someone who does a Rick Steves quality show aimed more at people in your generation. And we all know someone who can fill those shoes...
> 
> Go for it!


Thank you. I hope I can start doing this starting next year. That way I can research and do the due diligence to provide a good product.


----------



## Palmland

We‘ll look forward to your travel shows! Rick Steves has been our bible on trips to Europe. Maybe you can attend one of his lectures he gives occasionally from his home base near Seattle and then get to discuss your plans with him.


----------



## Seaboard92

Palmland said:


> We‘ll look forward to your travel shows! Rick Steves has been our bible on trips to Europe. Maybe you can attend one of his lectures he gives occasionally from his home base near Seattle and then get to discuss your plans with him.



You know that would be a really good idea wince I have the ability to go to any of his lectures now. I used to look for just local ones but I guess I can go anywhere now. 

I just had a Toronto layover and got some good ideas for some material in Toronto.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Seaboard92 said:


> You know that would be a really good idea wince I have the ability to go to any of his lectures now. I used to look for just local ones but I guess I can go anywhere now.
> 
> I just had a Toronto layover and got some good ideas for some material in Toronto.


Glad to see you're able to visit Canada, it's been 18 months since I've been able to visit Family and Friends there due to COVID!


----------



## jiml

Seaboard92 said:


> I just had a Toronto layover and got some good ideas for some material in Toronto.


Where did they put you up? Most of the hotels at the airport are locked down as federal quarantine hotels.


----------



## Dakota 400

jiml said:


> Where did they put you up? Most of the hotels at the airport are locked down as federal quarantine hotels.



Good question.


----------



## Exvalley

Seaboard92 said:


> I just had a Toronto layover and got some good ideas for some material in Toronto.


I am jealous that you get to go to Canada! Do you have to quarantine when you are there?


----------



## Dakota 400

Exvalley said:


> I am jealous that you get to go to Canada! Do you have to quarantine when you are there?



His experience does make me wonder when is a country's border really closed to other nationalities.


----------



## PVD

The Canada US border is far from closed. Commercial crossing is still going on.


----------



## jis

PVD said:


> The Canada US border is far from closed. Commercial crossing is still going on.


I am not aware of any border that is fully closed. I believe commerce continues across most borders where they normally happen. And in general, with the exception of Australia for time to time, dual citizens or permanent residents have been able to travel across the borders too.


----------



## Seaboard92

jiml said:


> Where did they put you up? Most of the hotels at the airport are locked down as federal quarantine hotels.



The Marriott at the Toronto Airport. 



Exvalley said:


> I am jealous that you get to go to Canada! Do you have to quarantine when you are there?



Airline crews are exempt to the quarantine requirements so I spent the layover taking the Union-Pearson Express downtown to watch some of the VIA Departures and to wander around downtown. 



Dakota 400 said:


> His experience does make me wonder when is a country's border really closed to other nationalities.



Honestly I don't think the borders are really closed at all. I had a lot of people who lived in Canada returning from vacation on that flight. Other flights I have a lot of people connecting to go to the middle east. I'm starting to see more connections from LHR as well.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Seaboard92 said:


> The Marriott at the Toronto Airport.
> 
> 
> 
> Airline crews are exempt to the quarantine requirements so I spent the layover taking the Union-Pearson Express downtown to watch some of the VIA Departures and to wander around downtown.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't think the borders are really closed at all. I had a lot of people who lived in Canada returning from vacation on that flight. Other flights I have a lot of people connecting to go to the middle east. I'm starting to see more connections from LHR as well.


And now the PM has flip flopped and is letting the Blue Jays come back to Toronto from Buffalo, and in August the Borders will be opened to Vaccinated Americans.

I'm not sure if Vaccinated Canadians will be able to come to the US via land? Usually these 
kind of agreements are quid pro quo between Governments!

We have a hybrid system with Mexico/ you can go via Plane (or Foot to the Border Towns) but can't cross by Vehicle. You just have to show a Negative Test within 3 days of boarding the Plane to return to the US!


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Seaboard92 said:


> Airline crews are exempt to the quarantine requirements so I spent the layover taking the Union-Pearson Express downtown to watch some of the VIA Departures and to wander around downtown.



I'm sorry. Perhaps you are exempt from quarantine requirements.....but it upsets me that you..... arriving from another country would come on here and flaunt you went railfanning downtown when residents of Toronto are just coming out of a lockdown that's seen at lot of business closed since last November. Indoor dining and gyms just opened the other day. 

Even the agreement with the Blue Jays has restrictions on what they can do and who they can be in contact with..


----------



## Bob Dylan

NS VIA Fan said:


> I'm sorry. Perhaps you are exempt from quarantine requirements.....but it upsets me that you..... arriving from another country would come on here and flaunt you went railfanning downtown when residents of Toronto are just coming out of a lockdown that's seen at lot of business closed since last November. Indoor dining and gyms just opened the other day.
> 
> Even the agreement with the Blue Jays has restrictions on what they can do and who they can be in contact with..


I generally agree with this with the caveat that if he was wearing a Mask and was Vaccinated and was following your guidelines, he was being Responsible.

Your officials are the ones that make the rules, long as they're followed, you can't ask for more.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Bob Dylan said:


> I generally agree with this with the caveat that if he was wearing a Mask and was Vaccinated and was following your guidelines, he was being Responsible.
> 
> Your officials are the ones that make the rules, long as they're followed, you can't ask for more.



He's basically an essential worker who have never been stopped from crossing the border. But does that allow 'tourist type' activities. Perhaps Seaboard can comment?


----------



## Seaboard92

NS VIA Fan said:


> He's basically an essential worker who have never been stopped from crossing the border. But does that allow 'tourist type' activities. Perhaps Seaboard can comment?



For starters I wear a mask everywhere I go not just at work or to eat. I avoid places inside to eat at all possible, and even in the gym I wear a mask which is difficult. Other then that I do strictly outdoor things I don't generally go in places. For Toronto my favorite spot is just railroad west of the station mostly to get what remains of the "old" corridor before the new sets come online. Then over to the Toronto sign just because it's a favorite memory of mine. But nothing on the inside. Downtown is still a relative ghost town to what it has been in years past. I have never seen Union Station with so few people especially at rush hour. However the train frequency on GO is just about where it always has been.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Sounds like most of the Toronto Commuters that took Trains are still working from home.

How's the traffic on the Highways around Toronto and how busy is Pearson?


----------



## Seaboard92

Bob Dylan said:


> Sounds like most of the Toronto Commuters that took Trains are still working from home.
> 
> How's the traffic on the Highways around Toronto and how busy is Pearson?



Pearson is a complete and utter ghost town. You wouldn't know it was a major international airport unless you were looking at the apron activity.


----------



## jis

Comically, this discussion gave me visions of a delivery boy who is allowed entry into the kitchen to make a delivery then choosing to go off exploring the bedrooms of the house claiming that afterall he was still wearing the delivery gloves, so it is OK


----------



## Seaboard92

Well in a way I am the delivery boy. I'm brining back all of the Canadians that somehow made it into the USA on "essential" business. Most of which originated in the following airports: MIA, FLL, MCO, TPA, SRQ, and RSW. With a healthy dose of LAS in there as well. The Canadian-Florida market is still alive and well.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Seaboard92 said:


> Well in a way I am the delivery boy. I'm brining back all of the Canadians that somehow made it into the USA on "essential" business. Most of which originated in the following airports: MIA, FLL, MCO, TPA, SRQ, and RSW. With a healthy dose of LAS in there as well. The Canadian-Florida market is still alive and well.


People with Money always find a way to get what they want!


----------



## Night Ranger

Bob Dylan said:


> People with Money always find a way to get what they want!


As my economics professor said, "Them that got the gold, make the rules. That's the real Golden Rule." He was right then and and it's still true.


----------



## Exvalley

Seaboard92 said:


> Well in a way I am the delivery boy. I'm brining back all of the Canadians that somehow made it into the USA on "essential" business.


Canadians are allowed to fly to the United states for any reason - not just for essential business.


----------



## jiml

Exvalley said:


> Canadians are allowed to fly to the United states for any reason - not just for essential business.


Correct. That never changed during the entire pandemic and even the requirement for a negative test didn't start until earlier this year. The problem was getting back. It was possible but "complicated". Many people we know (whether right or wrong) still vacationed in the US this past winter. We did not, for the first time in several years.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Thanks for the info from someone with "boots on the ground".


----------



## jis

jiml said:


> Correct. That never changed during the entire pandemic and even the requirement for a negative test didn't start until earlier this year. The problem was getting back. It was possible but "complicated". Many people we know (whether right or wrong) still vacationed in the US this past winter. We did not, for the first time in several years.


Yes they both came on vaccination vacation to Florida and also for infection carrier vacations. I suppose both must have worked out well


----------



## Bob Dylan

jis said:


> Yes they both came on vaccination vacation to Florida and also for infection carrier vacations. I suppose both must have worked out well


Canada has their share of Morons too, just not as many as here!


----------



## jiml

Bob Dylan said:


> Canada has their share of Morons too, just not as many as here!


In actual numbers possibly, but per capita it's pretty close.


----------



## Seaboard92

The amount of crazies in the airport this week is growing. I had one day of hot reserve where I sit in the airport for eight hours in case something causes a need where they might need someone to take a flight. They didn't use me so it was somewhat a waste of time but in that I managed to go to several gates to watch the "Retro Jets" and the amount of people terrorizing the poor gate agents is insane. Usually it's people who are running late to their connections and the doors close just before they get there. Most of these people stop to either buy food, or use the facilities on the way and are getting there too late. Then they start flailing their arms and shouting explicative words at the poor gate agents. That number is growing. What really disturbs me is that the gate agents are oftentimes still letting them on if the plane door is still open and the jetbridge connected. 

I don't want these people on my plane if they are acting like that. Last night I was watching Amtrak come thru my town at one AM and I bumped into our local police and they happily gave me a self defense lesson and how to use handcuffs so I can deal with these people. What was really unique about that I got to practice handcuffing on a police officer. I love living in a small town sometimes. 

The other thing that really bothers me about my fellow attendants is how lackadaisical they are when it comes to customer service. The one I most recently had was very abrasive to the point of being rude to passengers and he didn't really understand why I wasn't the same way. Yes we are there for the passengers safety first and foremost but we are also there to provide customer service and we shouldn't leave people all but in tears because of how they are talked to. I shouldn't have to be apologizing for my colleagues tone. I don't understand why we don't get customer service and sensitivity training on how to handle our passengers. He also didn't understand why on our delayed flight into Charlotte from Providence why I was going around the plane giving everyone advice on how to reach their connection, or get a hotel paid for by the airline. And in once case for the Atlanta passengers I recommended the Crescent so someone could get to their cancer treatment on-time. I don't really think this should be going above and beyond the call of duty because this should be our call of duty. 

I also don't understand why when fifteen different employees walk by the massive line for customer service why no one ever tells them there are four other customer service counters in the airport and most of those never have more than four people in line waiting. We are there to serve our passengers and provide them the best help we can give. I don't see why I am the only one in the entire airport who is actively roaming around trying to answer questions and help. The sad thing is I'm not getting paid for that either I do it strictly because it is the right thing to do. People who are having a bad day can easily have their mood changed by one person taking just a moment to help them. 

The other day I had a really distraught young woman who was having a breakdown in the airport like some ten employees walked by. I walked up found out that she missed her connection to Roanoke, VA because the gate had just closed before she had gotten to it too late because her inbound was 40 minutes late and her mother just died. She didn't want to wait in the sixty deep line to get rebooked on the next one as that would have caused her to miss the next one which was the last of the day. So I took her over to the other concourse in D which had no line. And I did the talking for her because she was in no place to talk she was so upset and took care of getting her rebooked. Then I got her on the next flight to Roanoke to be with her family. I turned a completely negative view of American Airlines into a positive one just by listening, and guiding someone thru a bad moment. 

I may be a regional employee for a wholly owned subsidiary but I wear the American Airlines uniform and represent their brand. I try my best to represent it best that I can I just wish everyone else would pull some of the weight. Imagine what would happen if you had a whole airline of people who actually cared and tried at the level of what I do? We would be the No. 1 airline in the world for customer service.


----------



## CTANut

It seems like most large companies make their customer service departments "customer no-service departments". This is true for banks, airlines, and Amtrak. I called 1-800-USA-RAIL today and I was informed by Julie that it was a 1 hour wait. It would also be nice if Amtrak redirected the IATA codes to the Amtrak station located in that city. An example would be if I entered ORD for Chicago. It would redirect me to CHI instead.


----------



## Ziv

I fly United not American, but I run into airline employees that really work to make trips as pleasant as possible in really trying times. There have been a TON of weather related delays this summer and they seem to just cascade on and on. But usually the airline people I speak with do their best to get me where I want to go, though I have had to spend a night in Denver a time or two on my way to Billings, and then on a different trip, on my way back to IAD. I see people blustering or yelling at harried airline employees that simply do not have the ability to manufacture the seats the flyers want and need. 
But I have found that by greeting them first and asking how they are doing, it really helps to get us on a the same page. Though sometimes there simply aren't any jets flying where I need to go, let alone open seats on that jet...
And then I end up staying an extra day in Denver and my dog stays an extra day at the Perfect Pet Resort. :-(
I am lucky though. Getting delayed is a lot less stressful now that I am retired and I am not letting a client down by having to cancel an appointment due to a delay.



Seaboard92 said:


> The amount of crazies in the airport this week is growing. I had one day of hot reserve where I sit in the airport for eight hours in case something causes a need where they might need someone to take a flight. They didn't use me so it was somewhat a waste of time but in that I managed to go to several gates to watch the "Retro Jets" and the amount of people terrorizing the poor gate agents is insane. Usually it's people who are running late to their connections and the doors close just before they get there. Most of these people stop to either buy food, or use the facilities on the way and are getting there too late. Then they start flailing their arms and shouting explicative words at the poor gate agents. That number is growing. What really disturbs me is that the gate agents are oftentimes still letting them on if the plane door is still open and the jetbridge connected.
> 
> I don't want these people on my plane if they are acting like that. Last night I was watching Amtrak come thru my town at one AM and I bumped into our local police and they happily gave me a self defense lesson and how to use handcuffs so I can deal with these people. What was really unique about that I got to practice handcuffing on a police officer. I love living in a small town sometimes.
> 
> The other thing that really bothers me about my fellow attendants is how lackadaisical they are when it comes to customer service. The one I most recently had was very abrasive to the point of being rude to passengers and he didn't really understand why I wasn't the same way. Yes we are there for the passengers safety first and foremost but we are also there to provide customer service and we shouldn't leave people all but in tears because of how they are talked to. I shouldn't have to be apologizing for my colleagues tone. I don't understand why we don't get customer service and sensitivity training on how to handle our passengers. He also didn't understand why on our delayed flight into Charlotte from Providence why I was going around the plane giving everyone advice on how to reach their connection, or get a hotel paid for by the airline. And in once case for the Atlanta passengers I recommended the Crescent so someone could get to their cancer treatment on-time. I don't really think this should be going above and beyond the call of duty because this should be our call of duty.
> 
> ...
> 
> I may be a regional employee for a wholly owned subsidiary but I wear the American Airlines uniform and represent their brand. I try my best to represent it best that I can I just wish everyone else would pull some of the weight. Imagine what would happen if you had a whole airline of people who actually cared and tried at the level of what I do? We would be the No. 1 airline in the world for customer service.


----------



## CTANut

Seaboard92 said:


> Oh I have so many questions. I hope I will be able to visit that museum while I'm up there. I'm not sure what type of free time we will have. I haven't found much information online about what all training entails but I do know what time it starts. I've heard that we might have some weekends free and there is a rail excursion in nearby Springfield I might want to ride if I in fact have weekends free. As I can easily study onboard a train it's my native environment after all. I managed a 4.0 GPA all while working on the rails usually by studying in the crew room.
> 
> Where is the best Fried Chicken, burgers, and fries. Those are always items I look for in every city I go to. I won't have a car so I'm stuck wherever the hotel is, and if I do get time off I might take a city bus into downtown.
> 
> How is public transit in Dayton? Any good railfaning spots I can sit and study at?


Buses, buses, and buses. It is very hard to get around without a car. The main transit systems are SCAT, which covers Springfield, GDRTA, which covers Montgomery County, and Greene CATS, which covers Greene County.


Seaboard92 said:


> I have a feeling I'm going to need to get a rental car at least one day as I'm always in for something like that. One of my first trips to Huntington, WV we went to one of those older roadside Dairy Bars and it was amazing. Such a good memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Most definitely. I'll be around here for a long time. I might use the travel benefits to finish off the Amtrak network once I start getting some days off.


You can get to Young's dairy via public transit. You have to take a bus to downtown Dayton, and then book a ride to Youngs Dairy via the Greene CATS program.


Seaboard92 said:


> That is one thing I love about the idea of working for the airline that I can hit all of the rail milage I have wanted to hit for a long time. I love the idea it will give me opportunities to learn about how things are done all over the world. What I don't know is if I want a visa for Russia I have to send my passport away for a few weeks. I don't know how I can manage that as a flight attendant.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be safe. I've already ran into one of those people on the way back from my United Interview when a flight was canceled someone ripped my tie off. The old railroad trick of a clip on made sense because all he got was air.
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope and pray with every part of my being to get Charlotte. They say I can definitely move to CLT within three to six months however I really hope I get it right from the start.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe all the flight attendants in the company make the same amount of money so that does make Dayton look a lot nicer. Now if it only had Amtrak service.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a lot of fun while it lasted riding trains for work, and I'm not completely done with that just yet. If there is a trip that needs me I'm happy to take the time off to work it.
> 
> Your private railcar trip is still on. I'm just waiting on you to give me the go ahead to reach out to the car owner. Once that is done I will make a point to do my best to be there.


Riding Amtrak from Dayton requires lots of planning. You have to drive 90 mins to Cincinnati at 3 am to catch a train, spend the night in a hotel in Toledo to catch one, or just take a bus to Chicago.


----------



## Seaboard92

CTANut said:


> Buses, buses, and buses. It is very hard to get around without a car. The main transit systems are SCAT, which covers Springfield, GDRTA, which covers Montgomery County, and Greene CATS, which covers Greene County.
> 
> You can get to Young's dairy via public transit. You have to take a bus to downtown Dayton, and then book a ride to Youngs Dairy via the Greene CATS program.
> 
> Riding Amtrak from Dayton requires lots of planning. You have to drive 90 mins to Cincinnati at 3 am to catch a train, spend the night in a hotel in Toledo to catch one, or just take a bus to Chicago.



Thank you for that. Of course now it's too late because I'm out of training. And we are closing the Dayton training base too. If I had come just a few months later it would have been in Charlotte too.


----------



## CTANut

Seaboard92 said:


> Thank you for that. Of course now it's too late because I'm out of training. And we are closing the Dayton training base too. If I had come just a few months later it would have been in Charlotte too.


What kind of training?
This kind:


----------



## Seaboard92

CTANut said:


> What kind of training?
> This kind:



That was where our initial training to get our wings was for both pilots and flight attendants.


----------



## Dakota 400

Seaboard92 said:


> I may be a regional employee for a wholly owned subsidiary but I wear the American Airlines uniform and represent their brand. I try my best to represent it best that I can I just wish everyone else would pull some of the weight. Imagine what would happen if you had a whole airline of people who actually cared and tried at the level of what I do? We would be the No. 1 airline in the world for customer service.



I love your attitude and philosophy! That type of concern for their fellow man is sorely missing in 2021. 

Delta once had--and may still do--staff in Red jackets who were customer service reps and were roaming in the check-in and concourse areas. 

2019, while transferring to my flight to Vancouver at MSP, I knew my gate and thought that it was close to the gate where my flight from DAY had arrived. Walking along, a Delta employee with a cart pulled next to me and asked where I was going. I told her my gate number and I thought it was nearby. She said: "you'd be surprised. Get in" I did and I was surprised! It was considerably farther than I thought it was according the layout map of the airport.


----------



## saxman

This might sound bad, but IROP days were what made things interesting for me while at the regionals for 12 years. I was NYC based and later ORD based so ATC ground stops and delay programs were not uncommon going there. It really was the most challenging part when you're all boarded up and ready to go and ATC calls tells you there's an at least hour long ground stop to our destination. Now the question is do we keep everyone on board for an hour or more and hope its gets lifted sooner? Does @Seaboard92 mind waiting on pax in the cabin? If that happens we can be wheels up in 4 minutes and people can make connections. But the RJ is uncomfortable and can get warm in the summer. Should we have everyone get off to wait in the much more comfortable terminal where they can talk to the gate agents about connections or get something to eat? Can the ground staff handle the volume or do they need to work another flight? What about everyones valet tag bags? If you do this it'll take another good 20-30 minutes to round everyone up when ATC lifts the restrictions. Sometimes I (we) made the right decision, sometimes it was wrong. 

Listening to other pilot PA's about delays I tried my best to be informative and detailed but not too detailed either. With mechanical delays, if I was too detailed, no one would understand what I'm saying. Too little and everyone thinks I'm lying or trying to fly an unsafe aircraft.  I have tons of stories if I ever type them out.


----------



## Seaboard92

saxman said:


> This might sound bad, but IROP days were what made things interesting for me while at the regionals for 12 years. I was NYC based and later ORD based so ATC ground stops and delay programs were not uncommon going there. It really was the most challenging part when you're all boarded up and ready to go and ATC calls tells you there's an at least hour long ground stop to our destination. Now the question is do we keep everyone on board for an hour or more and hope its gets lifted sooner? Does @Seaboard92 mind waiting on pax in the cabin? If that happens we can be wheels up in 4 minutes and people can make connections. But the RJ is uncomfortable and can get warm in the summer. Should we have everyone get off to wait in the much more comfortable terminal where they can talk to the gate agents about connections or get something to eat? Can the ground staff handle the volume or do they need to work another flight? What about everyones valet tag bags? If you do this it'll take another good 20-30 minutes to round everyone up when ATC lifts the restrictions. Sometimes I (we) made the right decision, sometimes it was wrong.
> 
> Listening to other pilot PA's about delays I tried my best to be informative and detailed but not too detailed either. With mechanical delays, if I was too detailed, no one would understand what I'm saying. Too little and everyone thinks I'm lying or trying to fly an unsafe aircraft.  I have tons of stories if I ever type them out.



I'll happily serve actually. Twice recently I've had 20-30 minute ground stops usually at outstations because ATC wasn't ready for us in Charlotte and I can get a full first class service done in that time. Then I do a second in the air I don't mind at all. The best thing we can do is host our customers and talk to them. It takes them longer to get on or off the aircraft then the other options.


----------



## Exvalley

Seaboard92 said:


> I don't understand why we don't get customer service and sensitivity training on how to handle our passengers.


Please tell me that you get de-escalation training.


----------



## Seaboard92

Exvalley said:


> Please tell me that you get de-escalation training.



Nope not at all. I probably should ask my local police chief if he could point me in the direction of a place for that.


----------



## Dakota 400

Seaboard92 said:


> Nope not at all. I probably should ask my local police chief if he could point me in the direction of a place for that.



Thursday evening's NBC News with Lester Holt had a report that there is a training course being offered in Chicago to teach Flight Attendants how to protect themselves and to resist the idiots that would attack them. A United Airlines Flight Attendant was interviewed who was part of the Class. God forbid that I ever witness the kind of encounters during the training that I saw during that news clip!


----------



## Seaboard92

Dakota 400 said:


> Thursday evening's NBC News with Lester Holt had a report that there is a training course being offered in Chicago to teach Flight Attendants how to protect themselves and to resist the idiots that would attack them. A United Airlines Flight Attendant was interviewed who was part of the Class. God forbid that I ever witness the kind of encounters during the training that I saw during that news clip!



My girlfriends father actually offered some form of training actually on how to defend myself. And he's EX SpetsnazI would say he's pretty qualified on self defense. He also said it's good to see what he can do to me if I ever hurt his daughter. I caught his message loud and clear.


----------

